# VIDEO: Valley Gold (4 coyotes/1 day)



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is the latest coyote hunt we filmed. We got some amazing shots and had a very memorable day out coyote hunting. Enjoy.




And if that doesn't show up, here is the youtube link:


----------



## pilgrimb (May 19, 2011)

Your videos caused me to think about something that struck me years ago.

Consider Dostoyevsky's warning about the power of literary or visual:

that * first art would imitate life, then life will imitate art, and then finally, life will draw the very reason for its existence from the arts.*

Look no further than the relationship between modern sporting media and their hunting or fishing audiences - Now each imitates the other. We're now raising generations of consumers and technicians - Today, the majority of sportsmen bring their consumerism into the fields and streams, so most of everything they do is measured as a transaction.

I'll just add that I very much enjoyed your videos, both content and artistic quality - Rare and refreshing! They do well to preserve reality and reveal your higher degrees of talent. My encouragement is to examine what it takes to protect yourselves from getting caught up in the idolatry.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback! We have a bunch of other hunts coming out in the next month. You can get a better feel for what we are doing at our blog montanawild.wordpress.com


----------



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

I thoroughly enjoyed your video! Keep up the good work. I just started filming hunts for my youtube channel as well. What software do you guys use?

[email protected] Dynamics


----------



## scottmilk9 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just saw on your blog that you use final cut pro. Thanks and keep up the good work!


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

Great video guys! 
So this mornin I cruised out to the shields river by Walsall, MT to try and call in some yotes. I came to this ranch that I had hunted once before to get permission. I stopped at the ranch owner's house and no one was home, then tried the ranch hands house and I swear that the guy in the video in the face mask answered the door! I thought he looked familiar haha. Small world.


----------



## montana_wild (Nov 2, 2011)

^Hate to break it to ya but wasn't me. Lol Thanks guys and yes we edit using Finalcut Pro HD. We have a string of new hunting episodes coming out soon, just check in my blog for updates: montanawild.wordpress.com


----------

